# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Outo auto linjalla - havaintoja sieltä täältä 2013

## sm3

17.1.2013


Kello 18:45 (aika ei ole 100% varma) Onnibus vuoro Raisioon. Autona Mennään Bussilla Oy:n Volvo 8700


18.1.2013


Kello 18:45 Onnibus vuoro Raisioon. Autona Mennään Bussilla Oy:n Volvo 8700


20.1.2013 


Kello 15:00 Onnibus vuoro Raisiosta Helsinkiin. Autona Turun Citybus Oy:n Volvo 9700S (Vanhalla keulalla) ZF- automaatilla.

----------


## Karosa

1. Helmikuuta.

PL 973 (ExpressBus OmniExpress 360) / 167T Tammisaari-Karjaa-Siuntio-Helsinki

----------


## Karosa

Ja vielä 1. Helmikuuta havainto, tälle havainnolle en löytänyt sopivaa ketjua ja en viittinyt uuttakaan aloittaa joten tämän saa siirtää jos tarpeelliseksi näkee.

Arkadiankadulta tulossa n. kello 16:39 ohitseni kiiti Västtrafikin alaisuudessa oleva Volvo 9700H-telibussi, "Tilausajo"-kilvin ja vielä Ruotsin kilvissä, onkohan tälle kellään selitystä?

Tässä kuva, tosin erittäin huonolaatuinen takaapäin otettu kuva hirveällä zoomilla

----------


## killerpop

> Ja vielä 1. Helmikuuta havainto, tälle havainnolle en löytänyt sopivaa ketjua ja en viittinyt uuttakaan aloittaa joten tämän saa siirtää jos tarpeelliseksi näkee.
> 
> Arkadiankadulta tulossa n. kello 16:39 ohitseni kiiti Västtrafikin alaisuudessa oleva Volvo 9700H-telibussi, "Tilausajo"-kilvin ja vielä Ruotsin kilvissä, onkohan tälle kellään selitystä?
> 
> Tässä kuva, tosin erittäin huonolaatuinen takaapäin otettu kuva hirveällä zoomilla


Pekolan Liikenteen autohan se siinä.

----------


## Karosa

> Pekolan Liikenteen autohan se siinä.


Okei, rekisterit ja nimet näemmä vain sitten puuttuu.

----------


## killerpop

> Okei, rekisterit ja nimet näemmä vain sitten puuttuu.


Korjataampa nyt kuitenkin, kun näitä Västrafikin väreissä olevia Volvoja tulikin useampia Suomeen. Tämä olikin Kesälahden Linjan yksilö SXA598 http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/...&svalue=SXA598

Pekolaan tuli ainaki parin Scalan lisäksi 9700S, joka oli tuolloin jo suomikilvissä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Korjataampa nyt kuitenkin, kun näitä Västrafikin väreissä olevia Volvoja tulikin useampia Suomeen. Tämä olikin Kesälahden Linjan yksilö SXA598 http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/...&svalue=SXA598
> 
> Pekolaan tuli ainaki parin Scalan lisäksi 9700S, joka oli tuolloin jo suomikilvissä.


Onko Pekolan Scalasta kuvia?

----------


## Karosa

> Tämä olikin Kesälahden Linjan yksilö SXA598 http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/...&svalue=SXA598


No mutta kuitenkin, kiitos ja hyvä että löyty tieto tuolle havainnolle.  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> Onko Pekolan Scalasta kuvia?



Ekan kerran lie outo auto linjalla, ilmeisesti kuitenkin jatkossakin näin.

----------


## aki

> Ekan kerran lie outo auto linjalla, ilmeisesti kuitenkin jatkossakin näin.


Taitavat olla ensimmäiset täysmatalat bussit Helsingistä Klaukkalan suuntaan kulkevilla U-linjoilla? Onko noissa samanlaiset penkit kuin hsl-alueen scaloissa vai paremmin pitkänmatkanajoon soveltuvat pehmustetut penkit?

----------


## Karosa

26. helmikuuta.

PL 170 / 280 Helsinki, lähtöpaikka tuntematon.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> 26. helmikuuta.
> 
> PL 170 / 280 Helsinki, lähtöpaikka tuntematon.


Oliskohan kellon aikaa helsingin saapumiselle?

----------


## Karosa

> Oliskohan kellon aikaa helsingin saapumiselle?


Vähän ennen viestin lähetyksestä.

*EDIT:* 07:30, Kansaneläkelaitos, pysäkki 1916, osoite Mannerheimintie 102

----------


## JT

> Vähän ennen viestin lähetyksestä, eli tuohon aikaan oli Kansaneläkelaitoksen kohdalla.


Helsingistä Turkuun klo 8.00 lähtevällä pikavuoroautolla on ainakin joskus ajettu Virkkalan suunnasta tulevan vakiovuoron tupla-autona, ehkäpä Lohjan linja-autoasemalta alkaen.

----------


## killerpop

28.2.

Länsilinjat #49/Pika Tampere-Kihniö

----------


## Joonas Pio

4.3.

E. Rantanen Oy:n Turusta tuotu City L (MYF-326) oli Lappeenranta-Vainikkala-linjalla, klo 15.35 lähdössä Lappeenrannasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 4.3.
> 
> E. Rantanen Oy:n Turusta tuotu City L (MYF-326) oli Lappeenranta-Vainikkala-linjalla, klo 15.35 lähdössä Lappeenrannasta.


Kuva kyseisestä autosta: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Teemat/...a/DSC_0127.JPG

----------


## 034

> Kuva kyseisestä autosta: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Teemat/...a/DSC_0127.JPG


Kuljettaja hyvällä tuulella  :Razz:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuljettaja hyvällä tuulella


Ehdottomasti, kuten kuvastakin näkyy.  :Smile:  Olisin mennyt kyytiin juttelemaan, jos olisin ehtinyt.

----------


## Karosa

11. maaliskuuta.

Vainio 45 / Helsinki-Lohja, 15:15 Kampista

----------


## JT

> 11. maaliskuuta.
> 
> Vainio 45 / Helsinki-Lohja, 15:15 Kampista


Ollut monta vuotta vakioautona kyseisessä vuorossa:

3.00 Turku-Hki - 7.00 Hki-Turku - 12.00 Turku-Hki - 15.15 Hki-Lohja - 16.45 Lohja-Hki - 19.00 Hki-Turku

----------


## Lasse

> Ollut monta vuotta vakioautona kyseisessä vuorossa:
> 
> 3.00 Turku-Hki - 7.00 Hki-Turku - 12.00 Turku-Hki - 15.15 Hki-Lohja - 16.45 Lohja-Hki - 19.00 Hki-Turku


Paitsi että ei. Meni monta vuotta tyhjänä Lohjalle josta 17:00 Helsinkiin. 15:45 vuoro ajettiin autolla 76, myöhemmin 75, joka palasi tyhjänä Espooseen josta edelleen Lentoasemalle.
Vuodenvaihteessa tulleen muutoksen myötä ajaa taas 15:45 vuoronkin. Turusta taas tullaan nykyään 12:30 EP.
16:45 Lohjalta ajetaan autolla 24, joka menee Lohjalle 15:15

----------


## Karosa

2. huhtikuuta. 

Vakio Järvenpää-Helsinki vuorossa oli ESLL:n auto #704/714 Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F.  :Laughing: 

Tässä vuorossa siis:
http://www.matkahuolto.info/lippu/fi...artureId=71934

Itse en ainakaan maksaisi maltaita Järvenpäästä Helsinkiin päästäkseni Ikaruksella..  :Laughing:

----------


## hylje

Allekirjoittanut on nähnyt Savonlinja-konsernin katurin Helsinki-Lappeenranta(!) vakiossa. Jossain langassa keskusteltiin siitä, että konserni kierrättää tällä tavoin kalustoa määräaikaishuoltoihin Mikkeliin.

----------


## Karosa

> Allekirjoittanut on nähnyt Savonlinja-konsernin katurin Helsinki-Lappeenranta(!) vakiossa.


Jos omalle kohdalle koskaan sattuisi, odottaisin seuraavaa ja/tai menisin junalla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

5. huhtikuuta.

Åbergin Linjan #7:n ratin takana olikin itse keisari Pekka Möttö !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> 5. huhtikuuta.
> 
> Åbergin Linjan #7:n ratin takana olikin itse keisari Pekka Möttö !


Ja mitähän erikoista tässä nyt sitten on?

----------


## JT

> 5. huhtikuuta.
> 
> Åbergin Linjan #7:n ratin takana olikin itse keisari Pekka Möttö !


Tämä on kyllä Outo auto linjalla eikä Outo kuski linjalla -ketju. Eikä kyseinen keisari ole edes ollut kovin tavaton näky kyseisen auton ratissa.  :Wink:

----------


## J_J

> 5. huhtikuuta.
> 
> Åbergin Linjan #7:n ratin takana olikin itse keisari Pekka Möttö !


Olisiko juttuvinkki Hesariin tai vähintään Iltasanomiin paikallaan?

----------


## sm3

Noita Onnibus yhtiöiden isoja kihoja näkyy usein ratin takana.

----------


## Elias

> Noita Onnibus yhtiöiden isoja kihoja näkyy usein ratin takana.


Varsinkin Onnibusien ratin takana näkee lähes päivittäin, lienee varmaan yksi keinoista pitää lipun hinta alhaalla. Möttö on myös ennen ajanut Tampereen kaupunkiliikenteessäkin.

----------


## Karosa

> Olisiko juttuvinkki Hesariin tai vähintään Iltasanomiin paikallaan?


Emmä vaan tiedä, tuskin.  :Very Happy: 




> Noita Onnibus yhtiöiden isoja kihoja näkyy usein ratin takana.


Heh, mutta ei Åbergin.  :Wink:

----------


## Pera

8.4

346: Pekolan liikenne 67 (Scania L94 Lahti Scala) Scala U-linjalla ei taida olla ihan jokapäivänen näky :Laughing:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> 8.4
> 
> 346: Pekolan liikenne 67 (Scania L94 Lahti Scala) Scala U-linjalla ei taida olla ihan jokapäivänen näky


Tuo Scala on nähty ainakin U487 Hämeenlinna-Renko-Helsinki vuorossa.

----------


## Karosa

> 346: Pekolan liikenne 67 (Scania L94 Lahti Scala) Scala U-linjalla ei taida olla ihan jokapäivänen näky


Muistaakseni en ole koskaan nähnyt edes Pekolan autoa 346:sella, vaan Pohjolan Liikenteen OmniExpressejä..  :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

> Muistaakseni en ole koskaan nähnyt edes Pekolan autoa 346:sella, vaan Pohjolan Liikenteen OmniExpressejä..


Eikai Pohjolan Liikenteen autot aja Pekolan vuorolla?
PS: http://bussit.net/tampere/pictures.p...a=Linjalla+346

----------


## aki

> Muistaakseni en ole koskaan nähnyt edes Pekolan autoa 346:sella, vaan Pohjolan Liikenteen OmniExpressejä..


Kyllä niitä 346:n vuoroja enimmäkseen Kivistön ja Pekolan autoilla ajellaan, todella harvoin olen törmännyt PL:n autoon tuolla linjalla.

----------


## Karosa

> Kyllä niitä 346:n vuoroja enimmäkseen Kivistön ja Pekolan autoilla ajellaan, todella harvoin olen törmännyt PL:n autoon tuolla linjalla.


Meillä onkin näköjään juuri vastakkainen näkökulma, kerrankun näemme ristiin..  :Laughing:  Mitäs sitten jos olemme samassa paikassa samaan aikaan, tuleeko kaikki peräkkäin?  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

U346:sta ajavat Pohjolan Liikenne, Yhdysliikenne, Soini Hellsten oy sekä Linjaliikenne Kivistö. Eli Pekolan Liikenne oy ei aja yhtäkään vuoroa ko. linjaa.

----------


## aki

> U346:sta ajavat Pohjolan Liikenne, Yhdysliikenne, Soini Hellsten oy sekä Linjaliikenne Kivistö. Eli Pekolan Liikenne oy ei aja yhtäkään vuoroa ko. linjaa.


Eikös yhdysliikenne ja Hellsten ole samaa Pekola-yhtymää? kyllä siellä näkee sekä pekolan että yhdysliikenteen nimissä olevia autoja. Hellstenin nimissä olevia autoja taas näkee hyvin harvoin. On mielestäni turhaa saivartelua väittää ettei pekola aja yhtään ko. Linjan vuoroa!

----------


## zige94

> Eikös yhdysliikenne ja Hellsten ole samaa Pekola-yhtymää? kyllä siellä näkee sekä pekolan että yhdysliikenteen nimissä olevia autoja. Hellstenin nimissä olevia autoja taas näkee hyvin harvoin. On mielestäni turhaa saivartelua väittää ettei pekola aja yhtään ko. Linjan vuoroa!


Akin kanssa nyt ihan samaa mieltä, Pekola kyllä ajaa 346:sta. Kaveri tuossa jokunen viikko sitten valitti facebookissa kun Pekolan auto oli 346:ssa ajanut ohi, ja tämä mun kaveri on kuitenkin ihan tarkka näköinen eikä sokea...

Jos nyt loppuu tämä väittely tähän?




> Pekolan Liikenne on vuonna 1945 perustettu suomalainen linja-autoyhtiö, joka liikennöi Etelä-Suomen alueella pääasiassa vakiovuoroja, mutta myös joitakin pikavuoroja. Sen toimialueina ovat Helsingin kehyskunnat, Loppi, Hämeenlinna, Forssa ja Lahti. Helsingin seudun kehyskunnissa liikennöivät pääasiassa Pekolan Liikenteen tytäryhtiöt Yhdysliikenne ja Soini Hellsten vuoroja U 346 ja U 487. Pekolan liikenne ajaa isoilla busseilla sekä pikkubusseilla. Isoja busseja käytetään esim. Helsingin seudulla. Pikkubusseja käytetään esim. Hämeenlinnan ympäristön liikenteessä. Bussit ovat väriltään yleensä sinikeltaisia.


 Linkki wikipediaan niille jotka eivät vieläkään usko.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 6.5.2013 Osmo Ahon Helsinki-Kokkola vuorolla palveli uusi #2

Samaisena päivänä myös Tampere-Lahti välillä nähtiin jotain poikkeavaa, kun Pekolan vuorolla oli Irizar #25

----------


## karvinen

17.5

Satakunnan Liikenne 120 kait tais olla tupla-autona Tre - lahti

----------


## antsa

Kyllä oli 14.00 ja takaisin Lahdesta 17.30.

----------


## JT

To 23.5. 

Korsisaari #51 (Volvo B10BLMF Carrus City M) / 339 Mäntysalo-Helsinki

----------


## bussifriikki

27.5.

Ks 51/U495

----------


## Aleksi.K

> 27.5.
> 
> Ks 51/U495


Lähtöaika ja mistä minne?

----------


## kuukanko

> Lähtöaika ja mistä minne?


Illemmalla se ainakin oli 339:n lähdössä, jonka arvioitu ohitusaika Kalajärveltä Helsinkiin on 16.59.

----------


## bussifriikki

28.5.

Korsisaaren tunnukseton OmniLink (JIJ-740) linjalla U495.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:35 ----------




> Lähtöaika ja mistä minne?


eilen eduskunnan kohdalla Kamppiin päin 14.15

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 28.5.
> 
> Korsisaaren tunnukseton OmniLink (JIJ-740) linjalla U495.


Tänään (29.5.) se oli linjalla U339.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Korsisaaren tunnukseton OmniLink (JIJ-740)


Bussin numero on 52.

----------


## Joonas Pio

E. Rantanen Oy:lle on siirtynyt Pekolan auto 81 (Volvo B10M Carrus Star 302) rekisteriltään HEY-381. Se oli tänään Joutseno-Kuurmanpohja-linjalla.

Siihen on lisäksi asennettu tällainen linjakilpi.

----------


## killerpop

> E. Rantanen Oy:lle on siirtynyt Pekolan auto 81 (Volvo B10M Carrus Star 302) rekisteriltään HEY-381. Se oli tänään Joutseno-Kuurmanpohja-linjalla.
> 
> Siihen on lisäksi asennettu tällainen linjakilpi.


Ainakin vielä tänään Trafin mukaan auto oli Hämeenlinnalaisomistuksessa, mutta tarviipa seurailla tilannetta. Toisaalta taas on kuulunu, että Pekolasta on lähtenyt jotain Salmelan suuntaan ja tullu kenties vaihdossa jotain :> Lieköhän jotain tulossa entisöitäväksi...

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 6.6.

Pohjolan Liikenne 974 (RGK-256) , Scania K113 Carrus Regal 350 / U-linjalla 182X Ravals - Kirkkonummi - Helsinki

----------


## Karosa

> U-linjalla 182X Ravals - Kirkkonummi - Helsinki


Tänään tuon lähdön ajoi PL 199, Scania K340 IB OmniExpress 360 (ExpressBus)

----------


## Aleksi.K

11.06.13 Keimolanportti

Paunu 28 klo 7.50 Pika Tampere-Valkeakoski-Hml-Helsinki

----------


## Skurubisin

Tämä ei nyt ole linjaliikenne havainto vaan tilausliikenne havainto:

Mikä ihmeen keltainen Carrus on pyörrinyt täällä pk-seudulla Ruotsin kilvessä TEJ403? Oli ainakin matkustajat kyydissä. Transportstyrelsen sanoo että ajoneuvo on seisonnassa ja katsastus on melkein ummessa ollut vuoden päivät. Omistaja olisi trokari firma NNT Ruotsissa. Kyllä se ainakin jokunenen viikko on nähty tällä Manskulla ajossa, mutta vasta tänään näin rekkari. 

www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go?id=28096 tämä bussi on kyseessä mutta väritys on nykyään täysi keltainen, kun se takana oleva bussi.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Tomi

Edellä mainittu taitaa olla NNT:n sivuilla tässä:
http://www.nnt.se/en.php/catalog/,cid.16,pid.1145

----------


## J_J

> Mikä ihmeen keltainen Carrus on pyörrinyt täällä pk-seudulla Ruotsin kilvessä TEJ403? Oli ainakin matkustajat kyydissä. Transportstyrelsen sanoo että ajoneuvo on seisonnassa ja katsastus on melkein ummessa ollut vuoden päivät./Skurubisin


Eihän tämä(kin) vaan liity erään "Puuha-Petterin" (von Knorring) bisneksiin?

Miten katsastus voi olla "melkein ummessa"?

----------


## Skurubisin

> Miten katsastus voi olla "melkein ummessa"?


Bussi olisi pitänyt katsastaa viimeistään 30.6.2012, eli leima on mennyt melkein vuosi sitten vanhaksi.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 13.6.

PL 70 (FINNAIR) / 540

----------


## 034

> Tämä ei nyt ole linjaliikenne havainto vaan tilausliikenne havainto:
> 
> Mikä ihmeen keltainen Carrus on pyörrinyt täällä pk-seudulla Ruotsin kilvessä TEJ403? Oli ainakin matkustajat kyydissä. Transportstyrelsen sanoo että ajoneuvo on seisonnassa ja katsastus on melkein ummessa ollut vuoden päivät. Omistaja olisi trokari firma NNT Ruotsissa. Kyllä se ainakin jokunenen viikko on nähty tällä Manskulla ajossa, mutta vasta tänään näin rekkari. 
> 
> www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go?id=28096 tämä bussi on kyseessä mutta väritys on nykyään täysi keltainen, kun se takana oleva bussi.
> 
> /Skurubisin


Havaittu Valtatie 25 Nummelassa tyhjänä Ruottin kilvin. 15.6.

----------


## LimoSWN

16.06.13

PL #974 (Carrus Regal ) @ 540 Kotkalainen espoossa.

----------


## Eppu

17.6. Onnibussin Tampere-Pori -vuoroissa ainakin iltapäivän ja illan kierroksilla Atro Vuolteen Volvo UBI-334.

----------


## Hasse

Viikonloppuna ajoi VR:n tilausliikennettä bussit:
Vainio: 87 MEZ-373,40 SNI-740,60 UIF-660
Pohjolan Liikenne: 939 XIB-501,156 ZBI-216,194 LMG-724,72 GKB-328,199 ZNY-675,14 CCK-698
Salon Tilausmatkat: TRZ-349,TXY-669,ZIX-119
Kovanen: JHT-324,SKN-705
Friman Hangö Trafik: 10, IAZ-424,8 HXY-841
A-Bus Oy: 12 BIX-312
Ampers Busstrafik: 9 HYK-398
Turkubus: EKY-811
Perkkiön Liikenne: CIK-830

----------


## Hasse

Tänään nämä bussit ajoivat VR:n junakorvausliikennettä Kirkkonummi - Karjaa:
Friman: 10 IAZ-424
Salon Tilausmatkat: TRZ-349,TXY-669,ZIX-119
Amper: 13 JFF-925,7 CIE-951,5 ULK-492,12 XMX-357
Kovanen: HHZ-996,SKN-705
Åbergin Linja: 11 VEZ-111
Perkkiö: KMA-970

----------


## Star 701

> Havaittu Valtatie 25 Nummelassa tyhjänä Ruottin kilvin. 15.6.


Tuli vaan mieleen, että oliskohan se nuita Kesälahden Linjan hankintoja, kun eikös ne ole tehneet hankintoja kalustoon. Facebookissa yrityksen sivuilla on kuva Volvo 9700:sta.  :Wink:

----------


## 034

> Tuli vaan mieleen, että oliskohan se nuita Kesälahden Linjan hankintoja, kun eikös ne ole tehneet hankintoja kalustoon. Facebookissa yrityksen sivuilla on kuva Volvo 9700:sta.


Tämä Nummelan havainto volvo oli kokokeltainen.

----------


## Karosa

> Tämä Nummelan havainto volvo oli kokokeltainen.


Olikohan mahdollisesti kyseisen auton rekisterikilvet LLR-623?

----------


## 034

Toukokuussa auto ajeli ruotsin kilvin ilman katsastusta?

----------


## Aleksi.K

23.07.13 Helsinki

PL 60 (Scania Flyer)/ klo 13.30 Finnairbus Lentoasema-Elielinaukio

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:08 ----------




> 16.06.13
> 
> PL #974 (Carrus Regal ) @ 540 Kotkalainen espoossa.


Väittäisin, että on tullut ainakin joksikin ajaksi jäädäkseen. Näin sen toukokuun lopussa Vakiossa 965A Järvenpää-Pornainen-Jokimäki, myös wc oli poistettu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

25.7.

KS 30 / 490

----------


## Star 701

> Tämä Nummelan havainto volvo oli kokokeltainen.


Kenellä nyt sattuu Facebookkiin olemaan vaan tunnukset, niin Kesälahden Linjan sivuilta näkee kuvan, jossa on 3kpl Volvo 9700:ia, ja yhden auton väritys oli juurikin kokokeltainen.. Olis mukavempaa, jos havainnoista olisi muutakin tiedossa, kuin ainoastaan auton väri, kun sitten joutuu arvuuttelemaan, että kenekä pirssi on mahdollisesti ollut kyseessä jne...  :Wink: 

Mutta itse pitäisin tuota vaihtoehtoa, että se olisi ollut tuo Kesälahden Linjan Volvo 9700, minkä havainnoija on nähnyt..

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kenellä nyt sattuu Facebookkiin olemaan vaan tunnukset, niin Kesälahden Linjan sivuilta näkee kuvan, jossa on 3kpl Volvo 9700:ia, ja yhden auton väritys oli juurikin kokokeltainen..


Siis tämä
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## 034

Kuvassa näyttäisi juuri olevan tämä kokokeltainen auto. Se on nyt sitten suomen kilvissä ja katsastettukin. No mielestäni toukokuussa ei ollut muuta mahdollisuutta arvioida liikennöitsijää koska autossa ei lukenut firmasta mitään ja biili oli ruotsin kilvin.

Pahoittelut.

----------


## Zambo

> Kuvassa näyttäisi juuri olevan tämä kokokeltainen auto. Se on nyt sitten suomen kilvissä ja katsastettukin. 
> Pahoittelut.


http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/9700s/1205391

----------


## 034

No ei tuo kauaa viihtynyt kesälahdella.

----------


## LimoSWN

Eiliseltä ( 25.7)

PL 944 (Lahti 560 Eagle) @ 182

----------


## Aleksi.K

08.08.13 Espoo

PL 973 (Scania Omniexpress 360 EB)/ 15.58 Vakio 182MK Helsinki-Kirkkonummi-Ravals

----------


## bussifriikki

9.8.

HSL U540 / PL 132 (Golden Eagle)

----------


## LimoSWN

> 9.8.
> 
> HSL U540 / PL 132 (Golden Eagle)


Mielestäni vakio näky, toinen vastaava jonka olen bongannut nukkumassa asemalla on #127	TGN-544,sekä
131	XGJ-289, ja 139	XGJ-332. Sarjasta jo poistuneena #126 oli oikea vakio.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Mielestäni vakio näky, toinen vastaava jonka olen bongannut nukkumassa asemalla on #127	TGN-544,sekä
> 131	XGJ-289, ja 139	XGJ-332.


Tuo #131 oli viikko tai pari sitten pikavuorolla Hamina-Helsinki, eikä ollut ensimmäinen kerta, joten varmaan edellämainitun vuoron vakio. ( En ole 100% varma)

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mielestäni vakio näky, toinen vastaava jonka olen bongannut nukkumassa asemalla on #127	TGN-544,sekä
> 131	XGJ-289, ja 139	XGJ-332. Sarjasta jo poistuneena #126 oli oikea vakio.


Tuo PL 132 on vara-auto.

----------


## Joonas Pio

12.8.

PL 887 liikuskeli tilausajossa Ruoholahdessa.

Kuva

----------


## Aleksi.K

16.08.13 Espoo

PL 72 (Volvo 9700S NG)/Pika 14.35 Hanko-Tammisaari-Helsinki

----------


## Bussipoika

27.8

Korsisaari 3/ vakio 339

----------


## Hasse

Maanantaina 26.8.2013 seisoi Karjalla Shellin pihalla Laajasalon Liikenteen sininen Volvo B10L Carrus Vega XUJ-619 bussi.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Maanantaina 26.8.2013 seisoi Karjalla Shellin pihalla Laajasalon Liikenteen sininen Volvo B10L Carrus Vega XUJ-619 bussi.


http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...J619FI&lang=FI

----------


## Joonas Pio

Elimäen Liikenteen 6 (RPG-138) on siirtynyt Kymen Charterlinelle, oli maanantaina Kouvolan linjalla 8.

Kuva

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tietääkö joku mikä on tämän auton (Ilomantsin Auto IKK-502) alkuperä?

----------


## Prompter

> Tietääkö joku mikä on tämän auton (Ilomantsin Auto IKK-502) alkuperä?


http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/...svalue=1848806 tuossa auton historiaa; toiminut lentäkenttäautona myös Rovaniemellä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tietääkö joku mikä on tämän auton (Ilomantsin Auto IKK-502) alkuperä?





> http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/...svalue=1848806 tuossa auton historiaa; toiminut lentäkenttäautona myös Rovaniemellä.


Ajaako tuo nyt jotain reittiliikennettä? En saanut kuvasta selvää tuulilasin kyltistä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ajaako tuo nyt jotain reittiliikennettä? En saanut kuvasta selvää tuulilasin kyltistä.


Ajaa viikonloppuvuoroja Joensuun 200-sarjan lähiliikennelinjoilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

14.9.

Korsisaari 56 (Scania L94IB Berkhof Radial, HXY-747) oli linjalla 339. Kuva

----------


## killerpop

23.9.

Paunu #101 lähti pikana Tampere-Jyväskylä 17:30

----------


## Pera

25.9 Helsinki

635: ESLL 700 (Scania L94 Ikarus E94F)

----------


## Joonas Pio

22.10.

Savonlinja 412 vakioauton 996 tilalla 15.35 Imatra-Lappeenranta -vakiovuorossa.

----------


## killerpop

24.10.

Rajamäen Liikenteen Lahti-Tampere vuorossa oli Omnilink BPZ-249

----------


## Karosa

> 24.10.
> 
> Rajamäen Liikenteen Lahti-Tampere vuorossa oli Omnilink BPZ-249


Paikkuri? Millainen rotisko tämä mahtaa olla?

----------


## 034

> Paikkuri? Millainen rotisko tämä mahtaa olla?


Sisaresta on kovan hakutyön tuloksena löytynyt kuva:
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...-659+Lasse.jpg

Ja juttua täällä:
http://jlf.fi/f16/660-hameenlinnan-p...tml#post162067

----------


## Eppu

Pe 25.10.
Lahti-Tampere pikassa klo 17:30 SatLi #120. On toki tuplaamassa eli vakikampe KA #291 on myös lähdössä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Paikkuri? Millainen rotisko tämä mahtaa olla?


Tässä tuosta kyseisestä yksilöstä kuva
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...raBPZ249_a.JPG

----------


## JT

Ma 4.11.
PL:n omassa väritykses oleva #10 (Volvo B7R 9700S) klo 13.30-vuorossa Express Turku-Helsinki.

----------


## 034

> Ma 4.11.
> PL:n omassa väritykses oleva #10 (Volvo B7R 9700S) klo 13.30-vuorossa Express Turku-Helsinki.


Mitenköhän / millä linjalla se on Turkuun ensin saapunut?

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #108 näyttäisi olevan jo toista päivää Turku-Tampere-Jyväskylä -pikavuorossa. Hauskana yksityiskohtana tuossa mobitecin helmitaulussa menee TURKU-tekstin T-kirjain A:n päälle, joten linjakilvessä näyttää pikavilaisulla olevan lähtöpaikkana URKU  :Smile:

----------


## LimoSWN

26.11

U540 ( Espoo Asema - Lentoasema ) Pohjolan Liikenne #978  CCV-972 cania K124,Carrus Regal. Mistä nämä kotkan autot  tänne tulee?

----------


## Karosa

> Mistä nämä kotkan autot  tänne tulee?


Kotkasta varmaankin, mistäs muualta?

----------


## Lasse

> 26.11
> 
> U540 ( Espoo Asema - Lentoasema ) Pohjolan Liikenne #978  CCV-972 cania K124,Carrus Regal. Mistä nämä kotkan autot  tänne tulee?


Ymmärtääkseni Kotkan varikollekin kuuluu nykyään taukoajona joku 540-vuoro.

----------


## Joonas Pio

1.12.

Pohjolan Matka 40:lle kävi köpelösti Laihialla: http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2013...81255_uu.shtml

----------


## KriZuu

31.12.

Outopa tosiaan, bongasin tänään Helsingissä Talma Busin Irisbus Evadysin (rek. VXJ-295). Googletin autosta mahdollisia tietoja, mutta yhtikäs mitään ei löytynyt. Onko tämä auto uusi vai onko siirretty jostain?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Outopa tosiaan, bongasin tänään Helsingissä Talma Busin Irisbus Evadysin (rek. VXJ-295). Googletin autosta mahdollisia tietoja, mutta yhtikäs mitään ei löytynyt. Onko tämä auto uusi vai onko siirretty jostain?


TraFin mukaan se on otettu käyttöön 19.11.2013, ja omistaja on tanskalainen Vejstruprød Busimport.

----------


## kuukanko

> TraFin mukaan se on otettu käyttöön 19.11.2013, ja omistaja on tanskalainen Vejstruprød Busimport.


Tuo tanskalainen firma on se sama VBI, joka yhdistyi Vehicon kanssa (ja käyttääkin nykyään Suomessa itsestään nimeä VBI Vehico).

----------

